# Interview for carers allownace?



## CRaff (29 Jul 2011)

Hi there,

Looking for advise/information please. I am still awaiting a decision on our carers allowance application (like so many more) I sent it in end of March and go a letter to say it had been logged on the 04/04/2011. It's for the care of my daughter who we are also in receipt of the domicilliary allowance for.

My query is....I thought the next step would be a letter to say whether we qualify or not. However, I see from other posts that there is an interview process. I didn't see that anywhere in the application form? Is it for everyone applying or for certain cases??

I'm just thinking if thats the next step then we are probably a very long way off a decision yet? Plus I don't know if we have much more engery left for interview....I think it would feel like we were begging for assistance? As we already sent in every bit of information required! Going into our 17th week since application was received!

Thanking you in advance for any replies


----------



## gipimann (29 Jul 2011)

Here are the operating guidelines on investigation of Carer's Allowance claims, copied from www.welfare.ie

*Investigation of Claim*

_When the claim to Carer's Allowance is received in the Department, it is registered as received on a pensions computer system. A paper file containing the claim form and supporting documentation is referred to a Deciding Officer for decision. The claim is decided on the basis of the details furnished on the application form and supporting documentation supplied by the claimant, provided all relevant details are available._
_The medical form attached to the claim form is passed to the Department's Chief Medical Adviser. The Adviser will advise the Deciding Officer on whether the care recipient is in need of full time care/attention, as defined by Social Welfare legislation._
_Where the details furnished are not to the satisfaction of the Deciding Officer e.g. full-time care and attention, residence and/or means details are not clear, further enquiries are made, either by correspondence with the claimant or by referring the file containing the claim form and supporting documentation to a Social Welfare Inspector for the area where the claimant lives. A report on means is completed by the Social Welfare Inspector, usually following an interview with the claimant. The file is returned to a Deciding Officer who then makes a decision on entitlement, provided all the relevant details are available._

From reading this, it appears that if the deciding officer is happy with the information you've supplied regarding your income/means, an interview may not be necessary.


----------



## CRaff (30 Jul 2011)

Thanks Gipimann for this information. Very useful indeed. Because my daughter is in receipt of DCA I didn't have to send all the medical reports again, just a copy of the letter stating that we were in receipt of it. That must mean she falls into the part that states
_The Adviser will advise the Deciding Officer on whether the care recipient is in need of full time care/attention, as defined by Social Welfare legislation._

I will give them a ring again with that information you gave me to hand and see can I get a clearer picture of at what stage our claim is at. I have rang them before and while I was talking to a very nice woman, I still don't know how far away form a decision we are?
Thanks again


----------



## angela59 (30 Jul 2011)

Hi CRaff,

At the moment the back log is 24 weeks but each and every case is different.  If you are already receiving the Domiliciary allowance it may not take as long as you are in the system so to speak.  A friend of mine applied for carers allowance and because she was already getting state benefits there was no interview but that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## CRaff (22 Sep 2011)

Just to keep all fellow carers up to date. We were interviewed this week by social welfare inspector. Went grand...she just asked questions that we had already answered on form and asked for paperwork that we had already sent in. Don't really know the purpose of the interview but anyway....overwith now. We are on week 24 of the long wait so lets see how long more it takes???
I'm guessing she sends her report back to the carers section and decision will be made then? Best of Luck to everyone else waiting too.


----------



## charliebooxx (23 Sep 2011)

im 24 weeks waiting aswell and getting very frustrated..they sent me a letter a few weeks back asking for a bank statement but have heard nothing bout an interview?? if they were gonna interview me i cant see them asking for a bank statement to be posted of.. aparently they are only on march now..its so frustrating


----------



## CRaff (24 Sep 2011)

Yeah Charliebooxx it's very frustrating. They told me they are on mid March now and they received our application beginning of april. When I asked them about interview they said they are trying to get to everyone to interview so don't be surprised if you get one.
I am just waiting on one more piece of information from Accountant that they asked for on interview. Fingers crossed all will go well for us. Keep in touch


----------



## charliebooxx (24 Sep 2011)

thats probably what the big hold up is with them interviewing everyone..they got my aplication on the 6th of april to..im getting domincillary since 2006 and only found out i cud get careers so im hoping that doesnt go against me..tho i havent worked since 2006,,fingers crossed let me know if u hear anything


----------



## CRaff (12 Oct 2011)

Still no word back charliebooxx. Sent off the letter from the accountant straight away after interview. How many weeks is it now we are awaiting a decision? Prob 27 going on 28!! I should ring the carers section today to see if the report has gone back from the officer who interviewed us. Have you had any further developments?


----------



## charliebooxx (12 Oct 2011)

i rang them today and they are on end of march and told me i should recieve word shortly..im getting a little bit annoyed at this stage to be honest :/ i never got asked for an interview tho but i think thats because im on lone parents... if u ring let me know what they tell u.. i think the woman is getting browned of with me lol im ring twice a week


----------



## aileach (15 Oct 2011)

I have applied for carers allowance  - I'm caring for my father who has prostate cancer.  I have moved from my home and am renting a house next door to my father and mother house.  There wasn't anywhere on the application form to say that I have moved should I have mentioned this in a letter and sent it with the application form?  TIA


----------



## charliebooxx (17 Oct 2011)

hey craff.. any joy with the careers section?? sick watching the door for post at this stage  h.@aileach u should ring them and ask?? im assuming they have ur new address but any changes u made to care for ur father i wud tell them.. every little thing cud help ur claim. good luck  hope u get a quicker decision than us..28 weeks and counting


----------



## paddi22 (17 Oct 2011)

hope you carers' allowance comes through eventually. i applied in september 2010 and only got it finalised in october 2011!!


----------



## chopper2 (18 Oct 2011)

I'm waiting since May, got the inspector interview last week, all they need now is to add waterboarding to the list of tactics employed to save some money. 
My case is genuine but I got the distinct impression the inspector was the type who believes the payment is coming directly out of their pockets. It was more than overtly implied my duties were less than they were and also I got the 'if you can live for 20 weeks without any payment then something doesn't add up' approach. Do they not understand that a wait of that long necessitates 'borrowing from Peter to pay Paul' ....which can be clearly seen on my bank statements? 
Not impressed, I think they go too far in their attempts to save the exchequer a few quid even when looking at genuine cases.
I will have to see how it goes from here, hope everybody waiting gets it sorted sooner rather than later.


----------



## charliebooxx (18 Oct 2011)

@paddi thats a long wait.. least u have it finalised now  congrats,, terrible u had to wait so long, @chopper i know its disgraceful the way they treat ya..at the end of the day i never asked for 2 disabled kids (not that i would change that for the world),, im hoping it comes through soon as really struggling now,, ive been asked to do a well known tv show this week about living with a child with disabilitys.. i may be voicing my opinion on tv at the disgracful waiting time of the allowance.. i rang start of september and they were on mid march's payment then the start of october they were on end of march..there is definitely something wrong if it is taking them over a month to get through 2 weeks of applications,,


----------



## CRaff (22 Oct 2011)

Charliebooxx, did you get my pm. Sent you know but then it's not in my sent messages folder so let me know. I can send you another one.


----------



## charliebooxx (23 Oct 2011)

hi craff..yeah i got ur email.. just replied


----------



## desperatedan (24 Oct 2011)

Hi CRaff......

Just for your info, and the Board, you can set preferences for your PM system, to save copies of sent messages, in the Sent Messages Folder:

User Control Panel > Your Control Panel on Left > Under Settings & Options > Click on Edit Options > In Right Hand Panel [Messaging & Notification] .....Private Messaging Box........

Tick this box *Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default*


----------



## charliebooxx (24 Oct 2011)

hi craff i sent u a mail just there


----------



## chopper2 (28 Oct 2011)

Hope you get sorted out soon Charliebooxx, as everyone else. I agree it's ridiculous the delays going on, I think claims like carers and disability/illness type claims etc should be prioritised and dealt with much faster than most others. The pressure most carers are under is immense, and the department seem be be compounding it rather than relieving it with these delays.

I've since just had another 'surprise' visit yesterday from the same inspector I spent an hour clarifying everything with last week. She is looking for me to answer more questions and verify a few things and has made another appointment for next week. Has anyone here experienced this sort of treatment from the SW inspectorate? I'm beginning to think this one has some agenda and I'm on the verge of reporting her or requesting another inspector. Don't know if it would even do any good.


----------



## 149oaks (30 Oct 2011)

Just wondering has anybody got experience of switching from Carers Benefit over to Carers Allowance. I was made redundant and went straight onto CB as Social Welfare said I wasn't available for work as I was taking care of my wife (who is on Invalidity Pension and was awaiting surgery). The CB will run out shortly and my wife is facing more surgery which means I'll be still a Carer when it runs out. Is the switchover automatic or will I have to apply for CA and face the waits already mentioned on this post?


----------



## mojo (30 Oct 2011)

The switch over is not automatic and you have to apply .I changed from benefit to allowance and it took 24 weeks so be prepared for this length of a wait .It is means tested unlike benefit . Its a disgrace the waiting times for carers in this country


----------



## 149oaks (31 Oct 2011)

Thanks Mojo. Should I apply well in advance i.e. before the Benefit runs out? I don't want to be personal but what do you live on during the 24 weeks?


----------



## Silkie (6 Nov 2011)

149oaks said:


> Thanks Mojo. Should I apply well in advance i.e. before the Benefit runs out? I don't want to be personal but what do you live on during the 24 weeks?


 
In my case, very little! Have gone into huge arrears on rent, loans, etc since last January when I had to cut back my hours in work due to being a carer. For the most part, it's a case of robbing peter to pay paul or just not getting things paid at all. 

My application was logged on the 4th of May. I haven't heard a thing yet. I've been ringing every couple of weeks to track the progress on the applications, last time I rang they were still dealing with the end of March. I was told it could be at least another couple of months, if not well into the new year before my claim is dealt with. 

This is a disgrace imo, that will mean a whole year since I became a carer and have literally been living on next to nothing with no end in sight as yet according to carers section!


----------



## mojo (7 Nov 2011)

Apply at least 25 weeks before carers benefit ends . I didnt have this option as i was waiting on a seperation agreement . I work 15 hours a week so was living off that but it wasnt enough to cover incomings and outgoings i also had some msintenance which covered some mortage . I lived off my credit card which was clear luckily so had that option to top up . I did get arrears and paid off the credit card . It was a very stressful time and i was dreading the winter if i did not get sorted as had no idea how i would get oil . Thanking it was sorted start od october


----------



## CRaff (13 Nov 2011)

It took *28 weeks* for the carers allowance to come through for us! And still waiting on back money!! Not expecting that until the new year...the wait is a killer. Good luck with it!


----------



## charliebooxx (27 Nov 2011)

hey craff... cant send u a message anyway did ya get sorted..the letter i was waiting on came..so the wait is finally over


----------



## chopper2 (29 Nov 2011)

Glad Craff and yourself Charlieboxx finally got sorted, anybody else I hope it comes through soon.

Last Thursday I received a single envelope from the SW (thinking it was notification finally!) When I opened it up I see that it was merely a 'free travel pass'. 

No official letter or payment yet, but judging by the travel pass I can assume the allowance has been awarded, and assumed the letters crossed in the post and I'd receive the official letter in a day or so. That was wishful thinking, nothing since last week...and I still don't know where I stand. How incompetent are these people, 'extras' should never be sent out until the official letter has been received, I guess I have to ring them again now to chase it up.

Anyway thanks all for keeping us updated. I'm on week 26 now.


----------



## gipimann (29 Nov 2011)

The reason that the free travel pass issued first is that it's issued from a different section who wouldn't be aware that you haven't received the Carer's documentation yet.


----------



## chopper2 (29 Nov 2011)

gipimann said:


> The reason that the free travel pass issued first is that it's issued from a different section who wouldn't be aware that you haven't received the Carer's documentation yet.




Thanks for the clarification gipimann, wasn't sure but assumed that could be the cause. Still crazy that it can happen though. At least I know the main details will be sent out soon, but then again I'm still in the dark as to exactly what I've been awarded.


----------

